# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Las Vegas Pride 33 Recap

## Panzerfaust

I finally got home today. WOW is all i can say. This event and the days leading up to it were 10x better than last time. I met pretty much every fighter imaginable and had some extended conversations with a few of them.

When i first got to Caesars i saw Rudimar and Gabriel "Napao" Gonzaga standing outside talking. I talked to Napao first and wished him luck in his fight with CroCop and he said thanks bla bla bla

I then talked to Rudimar and snapped a pic and he thanked us for coming out. By this time, an old couple came up to Napao asking him about being a fighter, do you wear gloves etc? He answered all their questions politely and it was nice to see people outside of the norm inquiring about MMA.

The day/s were so loing and full of things to talk about that i simply cannot get into it all. As i mentioned before, i spoke with Eduardo whom is a friend of Ninja & Shogun (translates alot for them) and he told Ninja i would be coming to get some merchandise from him and to bring stuff.

I caught up with Ninja at the public training session and told him about me speaking with Eduardo and he said "Oh, yeah..my room number is 1194" and i laughed and said "yeah, but when is a good time" and he said "come on"..so i followed him and of course we made 10 stops before gettingh there with people wanting pics and autographs. It was awesome and we finally made it to his room, we walk in and there are clothes strung over the room and Ninja laughed and said in his broken English "Awe, Shogun my brother" and laughed. So apparently Shogun is not the best at picking up.  :LOL: 

Anyways, he pulls out his duffle bag and we looked through the various Chute Boxe shirts, i ended up getting a camo and a black t-shirt from him. I should have gotten more.

Anyways, i was trying to talk to him but his English is not that great and he had a hell of time talking to me and then the door opens and Shogun walks in from the training session, he was like "Hey" and smiled and nodded his head. I askd him if they brought any aweaters like he had on, he mistakenly thought i wanted to buy it and said "No, sorry this my friends", turns out the sweater was Jorge's. I asked him to bring some t-shirts and Shogun said "Next time, sure next time". We probably said a few more words and i shook Ninja and Shoguns hand and we left to go back down stairs.

I ran into Mario Sperry and snapped a pic, i asked him where Rogerio was and he said he was around somewhere. Anyways i caught Mario and Rodrigo "Minotauro" witha Japanese lady going over contract details at the bar. I left them alone out of respect of course. Maybe 20 minutes later Rogerio came through and Mario yelled at him and pointed to me telling Rogerio that i wanted to talk to him.

Rogerio came over and was friendly, i advised him that his opponent Sokodjou was doing a public training session outside in about 40 minutes, he was suprised and said "Where?" and i told him that i would show him and this Japanese official told him that they had an interview to do and that it would take 30 minutes, Rogerio asked me again about it and i told him where to go and he said he wanted to go watch. I shook his hand and he went to do his interview.

I could go on and on...Wanderlei did not train at the publis training session, i am not sure if he was feeling bad yet. He claimed to be tired and needed to rest to be in the best condition possible. He hun around the whole time while Shogun and Chute Boxe trained and signed autographs and took countless number of pics. I do not see how anyone can hate this man. I swear i have never met anyone more friendly in all of MMA and i have met a hell of alot of fighters. I saw Wanderlei literally shaking hands with old couples and saying "Hello, how are you" and smiling. They did not know who he was only that he must have been a star since he was taking pics with hundereds of people. I took two seperate pics as you will see below.

No one is nicer than Wanderlei, barnone!

The wei***ns were moved inside due to the weather (chilly and windy as ****). This wei***n was god awful the way it was setup, the press and cameras were literally on a stage in front of the fans. I had the worst time trying to hold my arms up the whole time to video the wei***ns between some fat reporter. My shoulders were ready to fall off and by the time Wanderlei & Dan weighed in, it's all i could do to keep my arms up and keep the camera still.

Due to the BS setting of the wei***ns, i was quite pissed and said **** the press conference and went and grabbed a bite to eat, so i am not sure how that went or what was said.

Let me explain something, on Saturday around 2:30 all fighters had to be in the lobby to be escorted to the Thomas & Mack Center. Every single fighter was there standing around, if you could not talk to or take a pic with any figter you wanted, you must have been blind or retarded. I even caught Mark Hunt and spoe to him and joked with him about getting me a "ringside pass".

Anyway's, all the fighters are there right? Well i keep looking for Wanderlei and he is nowhere to be found which i found quite strange seeing as how everyone is there waiting. I waited a long time and finally asked Cristiano (Chute Boxe BJJ teacher) where Wanderlei was and he said "Oh, he will be leaving later". I found it strange and it got me to wondering what was up because Shogun and all of Chute Boxe were standing next to me (i got video of all of this, it was ****ing insane in that lobby).

Well word started floating that Wanderlei came down with a 102 fever the night before and visited the ER because of the fever and a throat problem. I did not think much of it, but when i saw the fight and how Wanderlei looked and reacted out there i knew he was not 100% by a long shot.

For one, he was fighting at his normal weight and we all know how quick he is with his punches and knees and kicks. His punches were thrown very slow (for Wanderlei anyway) and it seemed he would pause to compose himself. Especially right before Hendo landed that right, Wanderlei paused for a few seconds and Hendo threw that left hook and caught him clean and he went down.

I was ****ing shocked, bottom line shocked senseless. I have tried to remain positive about it all because i know Wanderlei is not washed up or is goin down hill, yes he was sick and yes Hendo is tough no matter what so the chance of him losing was always there but anyone with a level head knows that was not a 100% Wanderlei out there. I am not sure how it looked on video yet but live it was blatantly obvious. Wanderlei was backing up and even his ground movement was sluggish. He was fighting on pure heart and love for fighting. I hope one day you will get to stand there and talk to him and observe him as he reacts with fans (Wanderlei always says "friends"). He talked very highly of Hendo before the fight and after.

One thing that pissed me off before the fight was Dan's lack of respect toward Wanderlei. He talked so much shit and even insinuated that Wanderlei was taking or has taken performance enhancing drugs. That is uncalled for as a professional athlete. Then Dan wins the fight and gets on the mic and tells everyone to join him at his after party at Body English at the Hard Rock, and then immediately say's that if you wanna go to Wanderlei's to go to the hospital. 

I swear Dan is a goddamn cocksucker. I absolutely lost every ounce of respect for him and i know as well as anyone that he will be unable to defend the MW belt successfully. He cannot even defend his own WW title for god's sake.

The positive thing out of Wanderlei's loss is that even as Wanderlei said, Shogun has a clear path to the MW title that he has deserved for so long, and folks i will bet anyone he will own it within the year. He will brutally walk over Henderson for it.

Wanderlei now say's he wants to fight Hendo again and that he was sick but was unsure it affected him, go to sherdog to watch that interview and take notes on how a true champion responds to defeat and disappointment, then come back here and say you "hate" him. There is no way anyone can hate him, i don't understand how anyone could. Not like him, thats fine..but hate him?

Anyways, it was the best event ever..it was shocking to say the least. Rogerio getting KO'd was such a huge upset and a total fluke. That just goes to show in MMA anything can happen.

Gomi, i have no clue what was wrong with him. He definately was not himself, they traded some heavy ass ****ing leather that's all i know. Goddamn that fight was brutal.

Pics coming shortly.....

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

glad you had a good time

----------


## Sepsis

you should post those videos you made on youtube. would be interesting to see. i think hendo was just trying to market himself and was a little too excited. he isnt such a cocksucker usually.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> i think hendo was just trying to market himself and was a little too excited. he isnt such a cocksucker usually.


I know that, he is usually a respectful fighter. Not at all this time before and after the fight.

I can understand a little before, but to talk like that afterwards. **** him! It will be fun though to watch a rematch with a 100% Wanderlei or even worse Shogun.

Hendo cannot even defend his WW title let alone the MW one.

----------


## Panzerfaust

Rudimar Fedrigo:


Gabriel "Napao" Gonzaga:


Gomi:


Alistair & Valentijn:


Mario Sperry:

----------


## Panzerfaust

Matt Hume:


Rogerio "Minotoro":


Rodrigo "Minotauro":


Luis Alves (BTT Muay Thai Trainer):


Hendo Training:

----------


## Panzerfaust

More Training:


Jason "Mayhem" Miller: 


Hendo:


Mayhem:


Wanderlei saying he will not be training:

----------


## Panzerfaust

Addressing the crowd:


Taking questions:


Wanderlei:


More questions:


Wanderlei up close:

----------


## Panzerfaust

I want that jacket:


Signing autographs:


Shogun ready to train:


Shogun sparring:


Chute Boxe:

----------


## Panzerfaust

Questions:


Ninja in the house:


Ninja signing autographs and taking pics:


More Ninja:


Shogun finished training and ready to take pics etc:

----------


## Panzerfaust

Autographs:


Shogun and myself:


Raphael Cordeiro:


Denis Kang:


Wanderlei the next day:

----------


## Panzerfaust

Herb Dean:


Jens "Little Evil" Pulver:


Mark Hunt:


Sergei Kharitonov (he is a big mother****er):


Cristiano Marcello (day of the fight):

----------


## Panzerfaust

Joachim Hansen:

----------


## Panzerfaust

Pride Ring Girls:


Just sat down:

----------


## Panzerfaust

NSAC Report for Pride 33:

http://boxing.nv.gov/2007%20Results/02-24-07%20MMA.pdf

----------


## Quil

Sweet pics man. Mayhem is a freakin nut...

----------


## Patches24

nice pictures thanks for posting

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> I know that, he is usually a respectful fighter. Not at all this time before and after the fight.
> 
> I can understand a little before, but to talk like that afterwards. **** him! It will be fun though to watch a rematch with a 100% Wanderlei or even worse Shogun.
> 
> Hendo cannot even defend his WW title let alone the MW one.



Would you feel the same way if it was Wandy doing the shit talking ?

----------


## TheDfromGC

really cool pics, was fedor around?

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Would you feel the same way if it was Wandy doing the shit talking ?



Well why don't you show me where he talks shit after the fight, mainly find me something where he talks shit about Henderson. Have fun searching cause you won't find it.

Hendo is a dickhead plain and simple.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> really cool pics, was fedor around?



Nah, he was not there.

----------


## TheDfromGC

> Well why don't you show me where he talks shit after the fight, mainly find me something where he talks shit about Henderson. Have fun searching cause you won't find it.
> 
> Hendo is a dickhead plain and simple.



i can see talking shit before a fight, its the normal way to hype up a fight and get people wanting to see it. talking shit after its over though is a personal attack on the other guy and really disrespectful

----------


## TR'05

Great pics, Murilo. I have got to make it to one of the events...so jealous.

Best ppv I can remember to be honest.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> Well why don't you show me where he talks shit after the fight, mainly find me something where he talks shit about Henderson. Have fun searching cause you won't find it.
> 
> Hendo is a dickhead plain and simple.



He can talk all the shit he wants. He just whooped Wandy and took his belt. 

And my question was rhetorical ... no need to get all defensive and shit bro. 

Talking shit is part of the game ... I myself don't like it ... but it's part of the game. 

People talk shit before fights on how they're gonna knock each other out and blah blah blah. When you actually go out and do it, it's another story.

----------


## Panzerfaust

The problem is Hendo talked shit after the fight. I lost all respect for him and will laugh when he gets his goddamn head knocked off his shoulders when he tries to defend the MW belt.

He cannot even defend his WW title withough getting owned by Misaki and made to look like a fool.

He then talks mad shit before this fight and crossed the line insinuating AAS use by Wanderlei. Then wins the fight and still talks shit.

When he gets owned, i will only post one thing:

 :ROFLOL:

----------


## collar

i still love silva  :Smilie:

----------


## westcoastbadboy

Silva is still Number 1

----------


## Tedbear981

Gomi:

Man Gomis got a big Frickin head!!! no wonder diaz couldnt knock him out!

----------


## goose

Great stuff...Many thnaks for sharing everything.Truly amazing.

----------


## Panzerfaust

*Pride 33 Highlight Video*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8P7cG8qWQZY

----------


## soo2bhuge

Wow! awesome pix. one of the best events ever!!!

----------


## sonar1234

Mayhem is so funny, lol great pics Maurilo

----------


## Tru2

Great Pics, looks like you had a good time.

----------


## BG

Glad you had such a good time.

----------


## thekaydense

awesome freakin pics man.

----------


## Hunter

Murilo I understand your a huge Silva fan and I agree with you there is probably no nicer person to the fans. However Wandy has not always been the most respectful competitor. What hendo did was uncalled for but to label him a dickhead or whatever over a couple of comments is pretty extreme.

----------

